# 1948 Urago Lightweight on ebay



## bulldog1935 (Nov 17, 2016)

pretty trick bike here on ebay.  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=182355202236 
worth a show and tell because of the original condition and the components. 

1948 URAGO LIGHTWEIGHT RACER Vitus tubing, chrome Nervex lugs, riveted leather Ideale saddle with flat alloy rails, Pivo handlebars and stem, Simplex Competition rod operated front derailleur, Simplex lightweight Tour de France rear derailleur, very rare French made Campagnolo quick release low flange hubs with reverseable fixed/free rear hub, Lam Super Dural caliper brakes, 8 speeds, Record tubular rims, Stronglight lightweight steel cottered cranks with Simplex chainrings and hollow bottom bracket spindle, French made Record sew up rims, very elegant pedals marked `Made in France`.

At that price, I think it will be there for awhile, but it's still worth looking at. 
The handlebar wrap is out of date, but that's nothing.  Other than that, the original condition is pretty astounding. 
And you gotta love the color.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 17, 2016)

and here's one in use


 
note the bar wrap is period correct


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 17, 2016)

Urago made very good bicycles. I like that color. But I don't like $6k worth of it.


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 17, 2016)

Great looking bike with some fine components,really dig that paint too.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 17, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> Urago made very good bicycles. I like that color. But I don't like $6k worth of it.



It wouldn't be on my $6k bike list, either, but I did think it was a beaut, and love the components (minus the 70s plastic bar wrap).


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 23, 2016)

1950's french Urago which belonged to Hank Sima who was a professional 6 day racer in the chicago area in the late 1930's. Hank gets a half page mention in the book Six Days of Madness by Ted Harper.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 23, 2016)

thanks for posting, that's a beauty


----------

